# Knife handle material



## AUSSIE BURLS (May 31, 2011)

Hello all-what is you favorite handle material. Mine top 3 Are Ativan black wood,walnut Burl, and amboyna.I want to try some canvas micarta.thanks-marekz


----------



## watercrawl (Jun 1, 2011)

Ehhh, that's like picking favorite kid. 

Maple burl
Spalted maple burl
Koa
Desert ironwood burl
Desert ironwood
Black ash burl
California buckeye burl
Amboyna burl
African blackwood
Box elder burl

Okay, this is getting silly. All of them. I have dreams about woods...it's a serious illness.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha yeah. Tough to choose. I mostly prefer any burl, spalted or interestingly grained woods. Dyed ones can come out pretty cool too. In addition to most of watercrawl's list, I really like Honduran Rosewood Burl and Redwood Burl.


----------

